# Pw Stand



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The 710 popped out to Bishopâ€™s Castle for paper this morning and came back with this for a quid from the charity shop. I bought a Smithâ€™s Empire of the bay a couple of months back and itâ€™s just been sitting on my desk since.










Itâ€™s got a sticker on the bottom that reads â€˜Hillwoodâ€™. Chuffed to bits with it and sets of the Smithâ€™s nicely.










These 710â€™S donâ€™t miss a trick.

:flirt:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Now we know why they call you Lucky! :buba:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I just found it on the Hillwood site. Rosewood Â£37 Mahogany Â£54!!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

for a single squidoo? * BARGAIN, **Bargain!* :yes:

The next time she finds one, can I have it please! :lol:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Ultra good!!

Mike


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

It does look very nice, wish you'd straighten the watch up though!!! (OCD...)


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

it'll be interesting to see how the time keeping of a watch changes when suspended as opposed to being placed flat or in a pocket.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

redmonaco said:


> It does look very nice, wish you'd straighten the watch up though!!! (OCD...)
> 
> :taz:


 Any better?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

www.scootering.commmmm ?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Rotundus said:


> www.scootering.commmmm ?


 My baby. :yes:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

That's a great looking stand! Could the chain go over the hook and the watch sit in the groove.... or the chain hang into the groove below?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)




----------

